# HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€



## fischyyy (10. Februar 2011)

*HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

_Hey Community,_

Ich habe nun endlich mein System zusammengestellt. Es gibt 2 Kombinationen. Habt Ihr Vorschläge/Änderungen/Kritik oder könnt Ihr das so absegnen? Welche Kombination findet Ihr besser/Leistungsstärker?

Kombination#1:

CPU: Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.33GHz, boxed (BX80613I7980X) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3072MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1794) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage III Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBC10-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 1000W ATX 2.3 (BN126) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: NZXT Phantom weiß (PHAN-001WT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ram: *2x* Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kombination#2:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
GPU: *2x* Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3072MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1794) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage III Extreme, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBC10-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 1000W ATX 2.3 (BN126) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: NZXT Phantom weiß (PHAN-001WT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ram: Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-16000U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-2000) (CMT12GX3M3A2000C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

___________________________________________

Extra Kühlung wird folgende gekauft und gillt für beide Systeme:

CPU: Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD: Scythe Ita Kaze (SCIT-1000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: die 2,5" Version Scythe Ita Kaze (SCIT-1000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Ram: Corsair Dominator AirFlow Fan Triple-Kit (CMXAF2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka: Thermalright Shaman VGA-Kühler | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse: *6x* http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a475660.html

___________________________________________

Preislich darf mich der Spaß gerne ca. 2600-2800€ kosten.

_Liebe Grüße und danke für die Hilfe,_
*fischyyy**


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Junge, das finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben
Ich würde dein Budget in zweimal 1200€ aufteilen, mehr kann ich nicht empfehlen
Was willst du überhaupt machen?
Wenns Gaming ist: Was willst du überhaupt für einen Monitor befeuern?


----------



## fischyyy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Hab Ich mir letztes Jahr erst einen relativ starken Monitor gekauft. Ich sag mal so...Ich habe aktuell das Geld und weiss nicht, wie lange Ich es noch so gut haben werde. Deswegen möchte Ich mir schon ein Highend Gerät kaufen. Ich habe aber auch einen 42" LED 9.000.000:1 TV mit 2,2MS reaktionszeit, den Ich vllt auch an meinem PC anschließen möchte. Ich rauche nicht, Ich trinke nicht. In meiner Freizeit verbring Ich 95% vor irgendwelchen technischen Geräten. Also darf es gerne etwas besser sein.


----------



## FreezerX (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Also, ich würde dir anstelle des Noctuas Thermalright Archon/Silver Arrow empfehlen.
Der SilverArrow ist der direkte Konkurrent zum D14, ist dabei ein paar € günstiger, kühlt etwas stärker noch und ist dabei vor allem leiser.

Die Systeme halte ich auch für übertrieben, weil du einfach oben raus für wenige % Mehrleisung erheblich mehr zahlst.
Würde zum Beispiel auf eine GTX580 verzichten (bis 1920er Auflösung kein Problem) und stattdessen 120GB SSD nehmen wenn das Geld schon da ist, und dann auch die schnellere Crucial C300. Hat extrem starke Leseleisung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Die S1366 Variante hat sich selbst schon überlebt. Ist also eher uninteressant.
Aber bei einem derart hochpreisigen Rechner auf eine 60 GB SSD zu setzen ist schon der Hammer. Ich würde eher was ordentliches nehmen, so daß man wirklich von der SSD profitiert (nicht nur das OS).


----------



## cerbero (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Beide Kombis:
Was hast du mit _einer_ 60GB - SSD vor ? bei dem Preisniveau schau nach was größerem.

Kombi 2: 
Wozu kaufst du dir 2 Phantoms _UND_ den Thermalright Shaman.
BTW. Shaman ist etwas größer, ebenso der Phantom - Kühler, schau mal nach ob das im SLI überhaupt aufs Board passt. (16x/16X gilt für welche Steckplätze ?)

Und wieso find ich bei dem Preisnivau nicht mal ne Soundkarte ? 
Edith: was hast du für den Sound den überhaupt schon zuhause ?


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

System 2 ist eindeutig und um Längen schneller als System 1 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich HansvonWurst an, es sei denn Du willst auf 2x 2560x1600 Monitoren mit Downsampling und hohen Einstellungen zoggen...

Softy


----------



## Superwip (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

- wenn du damit spielen willst ist der i7-2600k die bessere Wahl
- wenn du zwei GraKas nutzen willst ist die 1366 Plattform mit i7 980XE durch die höhere Zahl der PCIe Lanes eher im Vorteil
-Ram: 2x Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschlandzum Spielen reichen 12GiB auf jeden Fall in absehbarer Zukunft aus, da wird wohl eher sogar vorher noch der CPU limitieren...
-Ram: Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-16000U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-2000) (CMT12GX3M3A2000C9) &#124 Geizhals.at Deutschland verwende zwei (oder 4) Riegel, es ist ja ein Dualchannelsystem
-Größere SSD, eventuell WaKü, darauf würde ich eher setzen als auf eine zweite GraKa


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Solange du nicht mehr als Full HD hast, kann ich dir nicht mehr als das hier ohne Bauchschmerzen emphelen:
Wunschliste vom 10.02.2011, 23:25 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU


----------



## fischyyy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



FreezerX schrieb:


> ...und dann auch die schnellere Crucial C300. Hat extrem starke Leseleisung.



60GB reicht für mich. Brauche das nur für das OS + wichtigste Programme. Crucial C300 hab Ich mir angeguckt aber da ist die Schreibgeschwindigkeit deutlich langsamer oder?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ... (nicht nur das OS).



Mehr brauch nicht drauf.



Superwip schrieb:


> -Ram: Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-16000U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-2000) (CMT12GX3M3A2000C9) &#124 Geizhals.at Deutschland verwende zwei (oder 4) Riegel, es ist ja ein Dualchannelsystem
> -Größere SSD, eventuell WaKü, darauf würde ich eher setzen als auf eine zweite GraKa



Es ist Trippel Channel.



cerbero schrieb:


> Kombi 2:
> Wozu kaufst du dir 2 Phantoms UND den Thermalright Shaman.
> BTW. Shaman ist etwas größer, ebenso der Phantom - Kühler, schau mal nach ob das im SLI überhaupt aufs Board passt. (16x/16X gilt für welche Steckplätze ?)
> 
> ...



Passt der Lüfter also nicht? Das mit den 2 Grafikkarten im SLI funktioniert.
Ich brauch keine Soundkarte, weil Ich NUR mit 7.1 Headset online gehe.

____________________________________
*
@ALL* Merkt man Unterschied zwischen 12 und 24GB DDR3? Und Welche Kombination taugt im Endeffekt mehr?


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



fischyyy schrieb:


> 60GB reicht für mich. Brauche das nur für das OS + wichtigste Programme. Crucial C300 hab Ich mir angeguckt aber da ist die Schreibgeschwindigkeit deutlich langsamer oder?



Nö.
Hatte eine 160er Vertex2 und im MBP eine 120er Agility2. Jetzt C300 256 GB im PC und 128 GB C300 im MBP. Kein Vergleich. Ist der Hammer.



fischyyy schrieb:


> Mehr brauch nicht drauf.



Dann kannst du dir den 100er auch sparen, da es nichts bringt wenn nur das OS auf einer SSD ist aber die eigentliche Software auf einer lahmen Platte liegt.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Du willst also eine Sockel 1155 CPU auf ein Sockel 1366 Board hauen? Interessant.
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBEC0-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Zu Kombination 2:

Der Core i7-2600K passt *nicht* auf das Rampage 3 Extreme, sondern benötigt ein 1155-Brett und das kann nur *Dual-Channel*!

Sockel 1155: 2x16 lanes nativ sind unmöglich. Maximal gehen 2x8 lanes. Oder über einen nf200-Chip (PCIe-Brücke) hast Du 2x16 lanes.

So isses --- Softy


----------



## FreezerX (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Zur SSD Frage: 
In der Lesegeschwindigkeit sind alle drei C300 Modelle ungeschlagen.
Bei der Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist sind die Unterschiede erheblich: Die 64GB liegt unter Durchschnitt im schreiben, die 128GB mischt an der Spitze mit(bei vielen Tests unter der Spitze), und die 256GB ist sehr stark auch in der Disziplin schreiben.
Wenn du auf deiner SSD nur einmal Dinge draufpackst und ansonsten nur liest und kleine Dinge speicherst, ist die kleinste C300 der ausgewogeneren Vertex2 überlegen.


----------



## fischyyy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Du willst also eine Sockel 1155 CPU auf ein Sockel 1366 Board hauen? Interessant.
> ASUS Maximus IV Extreme, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBEC0-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Danke 



Softy schrieb:


> Zu Kombination 2:
> Sockel 1155: 2x16 lanes nativ sind unmöglich. Maximal gehen 2x8 lanes. Oder über einen nf200-Chip (PCIe-Brücke) hast Du 2x16 lanes.
> 
> So isses --- Softy



Wie mach Ich das?



FreezerX schrieb:


> Zur SSD Frage:
> In der Lesegeschwindigkeit sind alle drei C300 Modelle ungeschlagen.
> Bei der Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist sind die Unterschiede erheblich: Die 64GB liegt unter Durchschnitt im schreiben, die 128GB mischt an der Spitze mit, und die 256GB ist ungeschlagen.
> Wenn du auf deiner SSD nur einmal Dinge draufpackst und ansonsten nur liest und kleine Dinge speicherst, ist die kleinste C300 der ausgewogeneren Vertex2 überlegen.



Ja. Ich wollte eig nur OS + Programme raufspeichern. Mehr nicht. Sollte Ich dann zur C300 greifen?


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



fischyyy schrieb:


> *@ALL* Merkt man Unterschied zwischen 12 und 24GB DDR3? Und Welche Kombination taugt im Endeffekt mehr?



Mit nur 12GB RAM wird Tetris wahrscheinlich ziemlich ruckeln 

Sorry, musste sein. 4GB reichen zum Spielen locker aus. 8GB sind noch vertretbar und mehr als 4x4GB geht gar nicht.

Das Maximus IV Extreme hat einen nForce200 Chip drauf. Ist aber E-ATX, also aufpassen mit dem Gehäuse. Ins NZXT Phantom müsste es aber passen.

Over and Out --- Softy


----------



## p00nage (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

in welcher Auflösung zockst du ?




Softy schrieb:


> Mit nur 12GB RAM wird Tetris wahrscheinlich ziemlich ruckeln
> 
> Sorry, musste sein. 4GB reichen zum Spielen locker aus. 8GB sind noch vertretbar und mehr als 4x4GB geht gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Die 12GB hat er vom Sockel 1366 System, der TE weis nicht wann er Triple und wann er Dualchannel braucht ... ^^aber Hauptsache 2800€ für PC zum Fenster raus geworfen



fischyyy schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so...Ich habe aktuell das Geld und weiss nicht, wie lange Ich es noch so gut haben werde. Deswegen möchte Ich mir schon ein Highend Gerät kaufen.



dann spar lieber so lange du noch Geld hast, dann hast du in schlechteren Zeiten auch mehr


----------



## FreezerX (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Also, die Vertex2 ist natürlich auch sehr fein! Bei den 60/64GB Versionen kannst du es bei deiner gefunden OCZ belassen.
Erst ab 128GB würde meine Empfehlung deutlicher für Crucial ausfallen.


----------



## Wenzman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Lieber das Geld etwas sparen, ein PC für 2800€ ist schwachsinn, vorallem wenn man sich nicht/kaum damit auskennt. 

Selbst ein PC für 3000€ wird genauso schnell ''veraltet'' sein wie einer für 1000€.

32gb ram ist sowieso die Krönung . 

Derzeit werden in Spielen nichtmal 4gb ausgelastet. 

Und Fernseher mit 9.000.000 Kontrast gibt es nicht, das sind dynamische Werte. Der tatsächliche wert wird wohl ca 35.000:1, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2011)

Hier sind aber manche Beiträge ziemlich zickig! 
Lasst ihn doch mit seinem Geld machen was er will. Er hat  Hilfe gebeten und nicht um eine Gehirnwäsche oder Sarkasmus.


----------



## p00nage (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hier sind aber manche Beiträge ziemlich zickig!
> Lasst ihn doch mit seinem Geld machen was er will. Er hat  Hilfe gebeten und nicht um eine Gehirnwäsche oder Sarkasmus.



er hat nach Hilfe gebeten und da er sich anscheinend mit Hardware überhaupt nicht auskennt, kann man ihn doch auf den richtigen Weg bringen, am Ende entscheidet eh er selber. Nur ich kann  ihm nicht zu nem 2800€ System raten, des kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren.


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



> Ich wollte eig nur OS + Programme raufspeichern.


 
Unterschätze den Speicherplatz nicht, den du dafür brauchst!

Windows belegt alleine mehr als 15GB, mit den übrigen Programmen kann man leicht 100GB füllen, aktuelle Spiele haben ja etwa oft schon mehr als 10GB...

Selbst 128GB sind daher nicht ganz das Wahre, selbst wenn man wirklich nur Programme darauf installieren will



> Sockel 1155: 2x16 lanes nativ sind unmöglich. Maximal gehen 2x8 lanes. Oder über einen nf200-Chip (PCIe-Brücke) hast Du 2x16 lanes.


 
Wobei auch der hochgelobte NF200 (ist auf manchen Mainboards vorhanden) nicht ganz das wahre ist da er nur ein Switch ist und die PCIe Lanes flexibel aufteilt, er verdoppelt die Bandbreite aber nicht wirklich und verschlechtert zudem die Latenzen; unterm Strich sind 2x16 PCIe Lanes via NF200 zwar besser als 2x8 ohne aber so gut wie native 2x16 PCIe Lanes am X58 ist es dann doch nicht

Daher ist ein Sockel 1366 System bei der Nutzung von zwei Grafikkarten eher im Vorteil



> @ALL Merkt man Unterschied zwischen 12 und 24GB DDR3? Und Welche Kombination taugt im Endeffekt mehr?


 
Praktisch alle aktuellen Spiele sind 32Bit Programme.

Damit können die Spiele selbst nur maximal 4GiB RAM nutzen (und auch die wenigen 64 Bit Spiele profitieren kaum von mehr RAM)

Mehr als 4GiB können zwar sinnvoll sein um noch Reserven für das OS und Hintergrundprogramme zu haben, mehr als ~5-6GiB sind (rein von der Menge her) aber zum Spielen sinnlos, 8GiB sind nur sinnvoll um den Dualchannel bei mehr als 4 GiB vollzumachen aber das wars dann auch

*Mehr als 8GiB RAM (Dualchannel) bzw. 6GiB (Tripplechannel) sind zum Spielen in allen aktuellen oder absehbaren Spielen absolut sinnlos*

Um wieder zum Kern der Sache zurückzukommen:
-Ich würde auf jeden Fall entweder auf die modernere 1155er Plattform setzen oder warten (Alternativen in Form von AM3+ und 1356/2011 wird es aber wohl erst im Sommer geben)
-Dem Einsatz von zwei Grafikkarten stehe ich aufgrund der bekannten Probleme (v.A. Mikroruckeln) sehr skeptisch gegenüber, gerade auf der 1155er Plattform, die nicht dafür gemacht ist

-> Ich würde daher ein 1155er System auf Basis des Core i7 2600k vorschlagen, mit einer GTX 580; wenn dir die Leistung nicht ausreicht kannst du immernoch eine zweite GTX 580 nachrüsten, teurer wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht

Interressant wäre auch nochmal die Frage nach dem Bildschirm: wie hoch ist die Auflösung und nutzt du 3D?



> Nur ich kann ihm nicht zu nem 2800€ System raten, des kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren.


Man kann durchaus noch 2800€ oder auch noch wesentlich mehr grenzsinnvoll (= mit mehr effektiver Spieleleistung im Vergleich zu einem billigerem System) in ein Gamingsystem investieren, daher würde ich nicht prinzipiell davon abraten


----------



## fischyyy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Lieber das Geld etwas sparen, ein PC für 2800€ ist schwachsinn, vorallem wenn man sich nicht/kaum damit auskennt.
> 
> Selbst ein PC für 3000€ wird genauso schnell ''veraltet'' sein wie einer für 1000€.
> 
> ...



1. Ich würde aber JEDES GAME, auch die, die in einem oder zwei Jahren noch rauskommen auf maximaler Stufe spielen können. Ich kenne mich wirklich nicht aus, da Ich mich damit nicht so beschäftige, zocke aber am Tag 5-7 Stunden und am Wochenende gerne auch mal 14! 2. ja 9.000.000 dynamischer Konstrast.


----------



## Wenzman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hier sind aber manche Beiträge ziemlich zickig!
> Lasst ihn doch mit seinem Geld machen was er will. Er hat  Hilfe gebeten und nicht um eine Gehirnwäsche oder Sarkasmus.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch eine Form von Hilfe anderen Leuten zu raten ihr Geld nicht vollkommen unnützt aus dem Fenster zu werfen. 

Aber wenn er das machen will, von mir aus. 
Allerdings wird sein System dann wie schon gesagt, genauso schnell veraltet sein wie meins für 1600. 

bei meinem gtx 580 system war ich schon am überlegen ob sich das überhaupt lohnt.



> 1. Ich würde aber JEDES GAME, auch die, die in einem oder zwei Jahren  noch rauskommen auf maximaler Stufe spielen können.


Kann man das nicht sagen, da vielleicht Morgen schon eine neue Technik in den Handel kommt. 
Wenn nicht, kann ich das mit meinem System auch , wie mit jedem anderen aktuellen  System auch.




> zocke aber  am Tag 5-7 Stunden und am Wochenende gerne auch mal 14!


Ist Standard als etwas aktivierer Gamer .
Ich selbst spieler dank Schule eher an den Wochenenden, dafür aber auch mal 20 std. 


> Ich kenne mich  wirklich nicht aus, da Ich mich damit nicht so beschäftige,


Dann sei nicht so Stur und hör auf Leute die sich damit auskennen.
Aber im Endeffekt ist das deine Entscheidung, wenn du dein Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen willst tu es. 
Aber das System ist zur gleichen Zeit veraltet wie jedes andere, derzeit aktuelle, auch.


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



> 1. Ich würde aber JEDES GAME, auch die, die in einem oder zwei Jahren noch rauskommen auf maximaler Stufe spielen können.


 
Warten wirs ab... 2 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit



> ja 9.000.000 dynamischer Konstrast.


 
Nur zur Info: der Dynamische Kontrast ist für die effektive Bildqualität absolut wertlos, die Angabe ist ein reiner Bauernfänger


----------



## p00nage (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Man kann durchaus noch 2800€ oder auch noch wesentlich mehr grenzsinnvoll (= mit mehr effektiver Spieleleistung im Vergleich zu einem billigerem System) in ein Gamingsystem investieren, daher würde ich nicht prinzipiell davon abraten



Da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, aber im Fall des TE ist es weniger sinnvoll 2800€ auszugeben, da lieber in nem Jahr ne neue graka nachlegen und selbst dann ist er bei weitem nicht bei 2800€  Er sagt ja immer nochnet welche Auflösung er hat, davon gehe ich von max Full HD aus


----------



## fischyyy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

@Superwip

Also lohnt sich gar nicht mehr als 8GB Ram? Meine Auflösung ist full hd 1920x1080 und Ich plane evtl. mit 3D Gaming anzufangen, wobei Ich eine Brille trage und irgendwie die Angst habe das es dann irgendwie nicht sooo rüberkommt. Habe den Asus VW246H, der ist aber nicht 3D fähig


----------



## Wenzman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



p00nage schrieb:


> davon gehe ich von max Full HD aus


Es ist Full HD, was das ganze ja noch sinnloser macht. 

Auf der 1. Seite hat er erwähnt, dass er seinen Fernseher als Monitor nutzen will, wovon ich auch abrate wegen Input lag etc, aber egal. 
Ein Fernseher kann max. Full HD.


> Also lohnt sich gar nicht mehr als 8GB Ram? Meine Auflösung ist full hd  1920x1080 und Ich plane evtl. mit 3D Gaming anzufangen, wobei Ich eine  Brille trage und irgendwie die Angst habe das es dann irgendwie nicht  sooo rüberkommt. Habe den Asus VW246H, der ist aber nicht 3D fähig


3D muss jeder mal selbst ausprobieren, ich habe u.a. einen 3D Fernseher und dort gefällt es mir garnicht, was nichtnur an der mehr als dürftigen Spiele und Filme auswahl liegt.
3D am Pc finde ich aber schon besser, u.a. wegen der riesen Auswahl an 3D Spielen. Ich pers. bekomme nach wenigen MInuten aber bei 3D schon Kopfschmerzen.

8 GB sind vollkommen ausreichend, aber wenn du umbedingt willst, dann hol dir 24gb oder 32gb, allerdings werden die nächsten Jahre wahrscheinlich nichtmal 4 Gb komplett ausgereizt.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2011)

Wird wohl FullHD sein. Hat ja gesagt, dass er den TV dran anschließen will.
Entschuldigt bitte das "zickig", sollte sowas wie der wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sein.
Also jetzt 2800€ investieren und in 2-3 Jahren noch alles auf max settings spielen... das wird wohl nichts, da geb ich den anderen recht. Hol dir nen gutes Durchschnitts-System und rüste lieber nächstes Jahr die Graka nochmal auf.


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



> Also lohnt sich gar nicht mehr als 8GB Ram?


In einem Gamingsystem in absehbarer Zukunft nicht, dafür müssen sich erst 64Bit Spiele etablieren (und die Möglichkeiten, die 64Bit eröffnet auch nutzen)



> Meine Auflösung ist full hd 1920x1080 und Ich plane evtl. mit 3D Gaming anzufangen, wobei Ich eine Brille trage und irgendwie die Angst habe das es dann irgendwie nicht sooo rüberkommt. Habe den Asus VW246H, der ist aber nicht 3D fähig


 
Bei der Auflösung sollte auch eine normale GTX 580 ausreichen, die 3GiB VRAM der Phantom kommen erst bei sehr hohen Auflösungen zum Tragen

Ausnahmen sind eventuell die massive Nutzung von SSAA, PhysX und auch 3D Vision

Ich habe selbst einen 3D Monitor mit Brille und kann es durchaus empfehlen; verschiedene Spiele eignen sich unterschiedlich gut für die 3D Nutzung, am besten kommt es meiner Meinung nach in RPGs und Rennspielen zum Tragen, Egoshooter sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut für 3D geeignet

3D frisst enorm Leistung, was aber auch stark vom jeweiligen Spiel abhängig ist, manche Spiele sind da wirklich ein Fass ohne Boden, aber selbst im Idealfall wird gerade die GPU und VRAM Last sicher um 50% erhöht (irgendwie auch klar, es müssen ja zwei unterschiedliche Bilder paralell berechnet werden)

Allgemein würde ich aber auf jeden Fall nicht davon abraten: die Hardware funktioniert jedenfalls und ist meiner Meinung nach durchaus ausgereift (sicher sind Verbesserungen auch in Zukunft zu erwarten aber nichts radikal neues), die Spiele und Treiber werden dahingehend immer besser optimiert



> allerdings werden die nächsten Jahre wahrscheinlich nichtmal 4 Gb komplett ausgereizt.


 
4GiB werden schon heute durchaus komplett ausgereizt (Beispiele: GTA:IV, Gothic III), mit Hintergrundprogrammen machen dann eben auch mehr als 4GiB Sinn

Wesentlich mehr als 4GiB (sprich mehr als 8 oder 6 GiB) können aber wie gesagt erst mit ramlastigen 64Bit Spielen sinnvoll sein, die wenigen 64Bit Spiele, die es bisher gibt sind aber nicht RAM lastig genug um wirklich mehr als 6GiB zu brauchen



> Ein Fernseher kann max. Full HD.


Das stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt durchaus TVs mit wesentlich höherer Auflösung...
Philips - Professional*LED LCD-Fernseher 147*cm Signature LCD, DVB-T/C, MPEG*2/4 - 58HFL9582A/10 - TVs - Professionelle Monitore

Noch weitere Fragen: was spielst du konkret (nicht nur Generes) oder hast du vor zu spielen?
Hast du ein gutes Soundsystem (bei dem sich eine Soundkarte auszahlen würde)?
Machst du sonst noch irgendwas mit dem PC, das nennenswert Leistung frisst?



> Also jetzt 2800€ investieren und in 2-3 Jahren noch alles auf max settings spielen... das wird wohl nichts, da geb ich den anderen recht.


 
Das stimmt zwar, aber ein derart potentes System kann sich durchaus schon heute auszahlen, gerade wenn man 3D Vision und eventuell SSAA und derlei Spielerein nutzen will


----------



## danomat (11. Februar 2011)

Ich rate dir auch davon ab ein 1500€+ System zu kaufen. 

Leistung auf Vorrat gibt's nicht. 

Ein 2600k System 8gb RAM gtx580 256gb SSD wird in alle spielen ausreichen. Wenn du nun 3D nutzt wäre eine 2. Graka sinnvoll. Das musst du halt wissen. Und zur 16 vs 8 pcie gibt's nur einen ca 3% leistugsunterschied wie bereits einige hier bewiesen haben. 

Selbst in 2 Jahren wäre ein überteuertes 980x System alla 2500 euro nicht schneller wie ein 1500 Euro sandy bridge sys. 

Kauf dir ein sandy. Potentes sli Netzteil und ein gutes Gehäuse. Dann kannste von den gesparten 1300 Euro in 2 Jahren wieder super aufrüsten

Evtl geht auch dein auto tv oder Sonstiges kaputt. Dann biste froh das Geld noch zu haben

Deine Games schauen mit einem halb so teuren sys genauso gut und flüssig aus wie mit dem teuren. 

Und wenn du nicht gerade eine superreicher bist wäre es echt rausgeschmissenes geld


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag für eine Systemzusammenstellung; es basiert im wesentlichen auf einem i7 2600k und einer GTX 580 Phantom:

high-end | Geizhals.at EU

Anmerkungen dazu:
-Das Mainboard ist vom Chipsatzbug der Sandybridge Chipsätze betroffen!
-Ob nicht eine normale GTX 580 ausreicht ist fraglich
-Die Config enthält keinen Brenner (nur ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk), falls du einen brauchst
-Auf Gehäuse, Kühlung und Extras wie etwa eine Soundkarte, eine dezitierte Netzwerkkarte oder eine TV Karte hab ich vorerst bewusst verzichtet, bei dem Budged ist dafür aber auch noch ordentlich Platz
-Wenn du zwei GraKas einsetzen willst kannst du die Config beibehalten, solltest aber ein stärkeres Netzteil wählen (vor allem wenn du auch OCen willst)

Ansonsten:
-Hast du eventuell Komponenten von einem alten PC, die du weiterverwenden kannst/ möchtest? Etwa Laufwerke oder das Gehäuse
-WaKü? In dem Budged ist noch locker Platz dafür (locker zumindestens wenn du dich mit einer GraKa zufriedengibst); gerade der Taktspielraum der GraKa sollte dadurch wesentlich erhöht werden und für die Lautstärke ist es auch nicht schlecht... es könnte zwar gegebenenfalls etwas schwer werden die GTX 580 in den Kühlkreislauf einzubinden, da aufgrund ihres nicht-referenz Platinenlayouts normale Fullcover Wasserkühlkörper nicht passen aber auch da gibt es Mittel und Wege um dieses Problem zu lösen (gerade bei so einem üppigen Budged...)


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Ich verstehe nicht was es dem TE da auszureden gibt, die meisten Leute würden auch das Optimum rausholen wollen solang sie aufs Geld nicht schauen müssen.

-i7 2600K
-GTX 580
-Mainbaord mit Usb 3, sata 3, 2xPCIe
-600W netzteil
-schnelle ssd mit ~120GB
-Blu Ray combo laufwerk(und nicht so eins nur zum lesen für 40...sondern lesen und brennen)
-gutes Gehäuse(100-300€, usb3 in der front)
-Gute HDD(64mb cache..eventull so ein hybrid laufwerk)
-mindestesn 8 Gb ram
-Gute Kühlung(würde auch den silver arrow nehmen)


----------



## danomat (11. Februar 2011)

Du widersprichst dir doch selber. Du rätst ihm doch auch zur billigeren sandy Plattform. 

Außerdem sagt der Te das er das Geld, solange er's noch hat, ausgeben will. Was darauf schließen lässt, dass er nicht einer von der superreichen Sorte ist und ihm damit geholfen wird ein günstigeres, genauso starkes System, anzubieten.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Ich würde halt Sandy nehmen da ich mir davon mehr versprechen würde, vor allem in Spielen. Hat jetzt nix umbedingt mit dem Preis zu tun, wenn er Zeit hat kann er ja gern auf Ivy 8 kerner oder so warten.


----------



## danomat (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn er das später alles liest wird eh sich zu 99% für sandy entschieden haben XD

Geld gespart für schlechtere Zeiten is immer gut. 

Aber jetzt bringst eh nix zu diskutieren ohne dass sich der Te meldet. 

So far. Gute nachtschicht noch


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



danomat schrieb:


> Ich rate dir auch davon ab ein 1500€+ System zu kaufen.
> 
> Leistung auf Vorrat gibt's nicht.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso.
Wenn das Geld aber weg "muss" würde ich für die 1.300,- Euro einen schicken 30"er von Dell kaufen. Das ist wenigstens mal gut investiertes Geld, da der Monitor über Jahre sehr viel Spaß bereitet.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was es dem TE da auszureden gibt, die meisten Leute würden auch das Optimum rausholen wollen solang sie aufs Geld nicht schauen müssen.
> 
> -i7 2600K
> -GTX 580
> ...



Der einzige sinnvolle Beitrag für den TE...

Wenn ich 2800 Euro für einen PC ausgeben würde, wäre alles über 1500 auch "Luxus-Zubehör".

z.B. würde ich 2x HDD für einen Raid 1 einbauen
ein Bluray-Schreib-Laufwerk
eine gescheite XFi-Titanium oder höher Soundkarte (ja auch für gute Kopfhörer ein Muss)
eine 160GB oder größere SSD (60GB ist Käse)
ein Silber oder Gold zertifiziertes NT mit > 550W

Unsinnig ist es wirklich Intel für den 980X 1000 Euro zu schenken. Da sollte man (egal wieviel Geld man hat) auf die schnelleren, stromsparenderen, leiseren und moderneren Sandy Bridge oder Ivy Bridge warten.

Für Triple Channel würde ich die Obergrenze für RAM bei 12 GB setzen. Bei Dual Channel 8 GB, wenn du nur "normaler Nutzer" bist.
Bei Photo- und Filmbearbeitung hast du evtl. von 16GB noch einen kleinen Nutzen, wenn du noch etwas gleichzeitig am PC machen willst.

Ebenso würde ich es erst einmal bei 1 GTX580 belassen und schaun, wie du damit zurecht kommst.

Dann könntest du noch etwas Geld für gutes Zubehör "rausschmeißen":
ein Mousebungie, Maus und Mauspad
Logitech G15 oder G19 Tastatur
eine 1,5TGB 2,5" ext. Festplatte
einen guten 24" oder höher LED-Monitor


----------



## AeroX (11. Februar 2011)

Wie es Cinnayum schon sagte würde ich auch in sinnvolles Zubehör investieren. 
Ein schicker Monitor, g19,g500 usw 
Davon wirst du auf länger Zeit mehr haben  

MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Z28LET (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt durchaus TVs mit wesentlich höherer Auflösung...
> Philips - Professional*LED LCD-Fernseher 147*cm Signature LCD, DVB-T/C, MPEG*2/4 - 58HFL9582A/10 - TVs - Professionelle Monitore



Welche Auflösung hat denn der TV?


----------



## Menthe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt durchaus TVs mit wesentlich höherer Auflösung...
> Philips - Professional*LED LCD-Fernseher 147*cm Signature LCD, DVB-T/C, MPEG*2/4 - 58HFL9582A/10 - TVs - Professionelle Monitore


Nur zur Info, der TV hat auch "nur" ne Auflösung von 1920x1080. Allerdings im 21:9 Format.


----------



## Z28LET (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

So sieht es aus!


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Imo gibt es 5 Indikationen, für einen Gamer PC mehr als ~1000-1500€ auszugeben:

-Du bist Bencher.
-3D-Gaming in hohen/höchsten Einstellungen/Auflösungen.
-Du möchtest auf mehreren Monitoren spielen (Eyefinity)
-starkes Downsampling
-hohe/höchste Einstellungen bei einer Auflösung größer als 1920x1200.

Alles andere wäre ziemliche Geldverschwendung.

Softy


----------



## kuer (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Ich würde die kleinere GTX580 nehmen, da die 3072MB Variante langsamer ist, wie Tests hier bei PCGH zeigen. Dann würde ich lieber in eine größere SSD investieren, weil die einfach schneller werden, je größer sie sind. Ob es reicht oder nicht, ist bei deiner Kombi wohl egal, da alles überdimensioniert ist und keine effektiven Nutzen hat. Also lieber die größere SSD.


----------



## Ulami (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Was auch immer dein zukünftiges Problem sein mag, geh jetzt doch mal Fallschirm springen


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2011)

Ulami schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch immer dein zukünftiges Problem sein mag, geh jetzt doch mal Fallschirm springen



Also Fallschirmspringen ist ja wohl der Inbegriff von Geldverschwendung!

Wenn ich hier im Forum Leute sehe, die mal eben 600€ für ein Gehäuse und nochmal 500€ + für ne Wakü ausgeben die man eigentlich nicht braucht, dann weiß ich nicht was hier falsch sein soll.

Würde auch von der Phantom abraten. Ist einfach ein Schuss in den Ofen das Teil.


----------



## p00nage (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also Fallschirmspringen ist ja wohl der Inbegriff von Geldverschwendung!
> 
> Wenn ich hier im Forum Leute sehe, die mal eben 600€ für ein Gehäuse und nochmal 500€ + für ne Wakü ausgeben die man eigentlich nicht braucht, dann weiß ich nicht was hier falsch sein soll.
> 
> Würde auch von der Phantom abraten. Ist einfach ein Schuss in den Ofen das Teil.



Es kommt halt drauf an ob der User es auch braucht, weil er halt denk wenn man jetzt das beste kauft hat man die nächsten 3 jahre Ruhe. Und denkt vllt auch das er nur so alles auf High spielen kann.

@TE was hast du zurzeit für einen PC?

Softy hat es ausßerdem eig für jeden verständlich ausgedrückt mmn:



> mo gibt es 5 Indikationen, für einen Gamer PC mehr als ~1000-1500€ auszugeben:
> 
> -Du bist Bencher.
> -3D-Gaming in hohen/höchsten Einstellungen/Auflösungen.
> ...


----------



## Wenzman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



kuer schrieb:


> Ich würde die kleinere GTX580 nehmen, da die 3072MB Variante langsamer ist


Hast du einen Link zur Stützung deiner Aussage ? 

Soweit ich informiert bin ist lediglich die 3gb version der Palit langsamer, da niedrigere Taktwerte.

Die 3gb Phantom ist da schon anders, da sie nicht über oder runtergetaktet wurde. 
Für OC Freunde, was ich mir beim TE nicht vorstellen kann, ist die 3gb Phantom aber sicher keine Alternative, da sie sich schlecht übertakten lässt, aber für alle anderen...



> Das stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt durchaus TVs mit wesentlich höherer Auflösung...
> Philips - Professional*LED LCD-Fernseher 147*cm Signature LCD, DVB-T/C, MPEG*2/4 - 58HFL9582A/10 - TVs - Professionelle Monitore


Wurde ja schon bestätigt, das der TV exakt die selbe Auflösung hat.


----------



## ACDSee (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Vorschlag für ein System für Liebhaber

210 - Silverstone FT02B-W oder FT02S-W
160 - Netzteil 850W be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 80+ Modular
300 - Asus Maximus IV Extreme
160 - Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-16000U 
450 - EVGA GeForce GTX 580
200 - I7-2600K
200 - Crucial Real SSD C300 128 GB
100 - 2*1 TB Samsung F3 Raid 1
150 - Plextor Blu-ray Brenner
(042 - MDPC Sleevs Familienpack / Konjunkturpaket)
080 - Windows7 64 Bit

ca. 1950 €

zzgl. ??? - Wasserkühlung für CPU und Graka incl. 360er Radiator (müssen andere empfehlen, hab davon zu wenig Plan)


----------



## Superwip (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



> Nur zur Info, der TV hat auch "nur" ne Auflösung von 1920x1080. Allerdings im 21:9 Format.


 
Du hast recht... das Panel hat zwar eine native Auflösung von 2560x1080, man kann ihn aber dummerweise nur mit maximal 1920x1080 ansteuern...

Der TV ist tatsächlich nur dafür gemacht 21:9 Blu-Rays mit 1980x810 Pixeln eben auf 2560x1080 zu interpolieren

Was für eine Verschwendung...

B2t



> Ich würde die kleinere GTX580 nehmen, da die 3072MB Variante langsamer ist


 
In Situationen, in denen nicht mehr als eben 1,5GB VRAM genutzt/gebraucht werden kann die normale Variante tatsächlich im Vorteil sein, der Unterschied ist jedoch meist kaum messbar und liegt maximal im einstelligen Prozentbereich

Vielleicht schwerwiegender ist, dass man den Speicher etwas schlechter übertakten kann

Ob sich die 3GiB auszahlen hängt definitiv vom Einstellungsverhalten ab: wenn man immer soweit es die Hardware zulässt SSAA verwendet, auf einer wesentlich höheren Auflösung als Full HD (2560x1440 bzw. 2560x1600) spielt, ein Multimonitorsetup verwendet (als effektiv genutzte Darstellungsfläche in Spielen!) oder sogar beides können sich die 3GiB teils massiv auszahlen, bei normalen Einstellungen können sie aber tatsächlich sogar mehr schaden als nutzen (wenn auch in absolut vernachlässigbarem Rahmen)

3D ist hier ein Wackelpunkt: 3D erhöht sicherlich den VRAM Verbrauch, ich weiß aber nicht, ob 3GiB mit 3D dadurch auch schon bei Full HD ohne SSAA sinnvoll werden

Es wäre auch sehr interressant, was der TE spielt, manche Spiele verbruachen ja ausergewöhnlich viel VRAM (es gibt aber noch keines, dass ohne SSAA und 3D auf 1920x1080 die 3GiB ausnutzen könnte)


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Der einzige sinnvolle Beitrag für den TE...
> 
> Wenn ich 2800 Euro für einen PC ausgeben würde, wäre alles über 1500 auch "Luxus-Zubehör".
> 
> ...



Da fühle ich mich aber geerht 

Würde aber auch sagen das neben dem Raid 1 gedöhns noch ein bisschen Zubehör nice to have wäre.
Schöner 24-27" Monitor
G510
G500 oder G700, je nach lust un laune 
ne 2 tb usb 3 festplatte
und irgendwas passendes für musik..aber er meinte ja afaik schon das er nen gutes headset hat oder so...ergibt sich da ja.

Kann trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen warum ihm so viele von nem System über 1500€ abraten.
Allein wenn man schon nen normales System wie meins mit ner 80Gb SSD kaufen würde wäre man bei 1300-1400€. Lasst ihm doch sein Glück.


----------



## Lordac (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Hallo,



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kann trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen warum ihm so viele von nem System über 1500€ abraten.
> Allein wenn man schon nen normales System wie meins mit ner 80Gb SSD kaufen würde wäre man bei 1300-1400€. Lasst ihm doch sein Glück.


ich habe mich aus dem Thread bisher rausgehalten weil das ein Preisbereich ist in dem ich ungern Empfehlungen ausspreche.

Im Forum wird oft auf ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis geachtet und da ist ein PC der weit über 1000,- Euro kosten soll eher die Ausnahme.

Natürlich kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er möchte, man sollte sich aber auch darüber im klaren sein das sich der Aufpreis zu einem "normalen" PC nicht 1:1 in Leistung widerspiegelt.

Man sollte auch darüber nachdenken ob man das vermeintlich beste/teuerste braucht oder ob es nicht auch eine oder gar zwei Nummern kleiner tun würden.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## p00nage (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich aus dem Thread bisher rausgehalten weil das ein Preisbereich ist in dem ich ungern Empfehlungen ausspreche.
> 
> ...



 besser hätte ich es nicht sagen könne, das versuch ich die ganze zeit zu vermitteln, das Forum ist ja mmn dazu da um jmd zu beraten was er am besten kauft und nicht wie er am leichtesten möglichst das ganze Geld los wird. Wenn er´s eh übrig hätte und es weg müsste würde er nicht schreiben das er zurzeit noch Geld hat aber später nicht mehr ... da lang ich mir nur an den Kopf und würde als erstes versuchen Geld beiseite zu legen so das man später auch noch was zur Verfügung hat. Solang sich der TE nicht meldet ist eh jegliche Diskussion darüber sinnlos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



fischyyy schrieb:


> Kombination#2:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> GPU: *2x* Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3072MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1794) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Wie willst du denn eine 1155 CPU auf ein 1366 Board betreiben? 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal weniger Geld in die HAnd nehmen, denn soviel lohnt einfach nicht.
Ein i7 2600k reicht, dazu ein gutes Mainboard und *eine *GTX 580. Damit kannst du alles auf max spielen ohne Probleme.

Eine schnelle und große SDD sollte logisch sein, ebenso wie ein gutes Gehäuse.


----------



## Dommerle (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Hab's auch gerade gesehen.
i7-2600K auf einem 1366 Board... 

BTW: Das Netzteil ist veraltet. Mittlerweile gibt es die P9 Version.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Vielleicht interressante News:
Hardwareluxx - NVIDIA verdoppelt Speicherausbau der GeForce GTX 580

Die GTX 580 kommt nun auch ganz offiziell von nVidia, im Ref Design mit 3GiB, damit sollte die Wasserkühlung einer 3GiB GTX 580 kein Problem mehr sein


----------



## Wenzman (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die GTX 580 kommt nun auch ganz offiziell von nVidia, im Ref Design mit 3GiB, damit sollte die Wasserkühlung einer 3GiB GTX 580 kein Problem mehr sein


Steht schon ein Releasedate fest ?


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Aus den News ist das nicht ersichtlich. Wird aber sicher nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Hm... vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Ente bzw. etwas unglücklich formuliert...

In der Quelle des Artikels ist nur von den bekannten Karten von Palit und Gainward die Rede

GTX 580: Jetzt auch mit 3-GByte-Riesenspeicher - News - CHIP Online


----------



## butter_milch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Und das ganze dann in ein billiges Plastik-Case 

Wie du dein Geld ausgibst ist völlig dir überlassen und man kann sich auch locker für 2800€ einen PC zusammenstellen.

Allerdings würde ich zwei Dinge auf jeden Fall in betracht beziehen:

1. ein teures Gehäuse (darf gerne mal 300€+ kosten)
und
2. eine Wasserkühlung (400€+)

Für das Geld würde ich mir glatt eine murderbox mit aktueller Hardware zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## art90 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

wofür brauchst du die vielen lüfter? damit du nicht vergisst, dass der pc an ist? xD

bei dem budget wäre bestimmt ne wakü drin.



Spoiler



hätte auch gern so viel geld zum aus dem fenster schmeißen


----------



## AuroraALX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Hol dir lieber in vernünftiges Gehäuse!

Für den PC würde ich nicht mehr als 1800€ bezahlen, alles darüber lohnt sich nicht!

An wie vielen Bildschirmen willst du zocken?

Dual GraKa birgt nur für MultiMonitoring Vorteile!
Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2011)

Also ein gutes Gehäuse sollte eigentlich immer drin sein. Das sagen die ganzen User hier dir nicht aus Spass. Bessere Kühlung, gut durchdachter Aufbau, höhere Materialgüte, einfachere Montage... das sind nur ein Paar Gründe.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Meine fresse wie ihr immer erzählt das mache alles kein Sinn...hat doch top Sachen rausgesucht...nur weil nicht jeder aufs Geld guckt...heißt es doch nicht gleich das es überflüssig ist...den 980X z.B hat Lebenslange garantie...und alles also was solls verdammt.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2011)

Genau! Ich würde auch gern 2800€ in einen neuen PC stecken können.
Er wird schon wissen was er macht.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



> Also ein gutes Gehäuse sollte eigentlich immer drin sein. Das sagen die ganzen User hier dir nicht aus Spass. Bessere Kühlung, gut durchdachter Aufbau, höhere Materialgüte, einfachere Montage... das sind nur ein Paar Gründe.


 
Ich bin nicht ganz deiner Meinung; von einem guten Gehäuse profitiert man im wesentlichen:

-Beim Transport
-Beim Zusammenbauen und Aufrüsten
-Eventuell beim Einbau einer WaKü
-Durch die Optik

Wenn der PC nicht alle paar Wochen auf eine LAN transportiert werden soll, die Optik nicht ganz so wichtig ist weil er sowieso unterm Schreibtisch landet und keine WaKü, zumindestens keine mit internen Radiatoren, installiert werden soll gibt es kaum einen Grund für ein Gehäuse mehr als 50€ auszugeben; ein etwas einfacherer Zusammenbau wäre jedenfalls für mich kein Grund 50€ beim Gehäuse draufzulegen

Ich persönlich lege zwar durchaus Wert aufs Gehäuse, ich habe aber auch einige Spezialanforderungen und bei mir sollte auch die Optik passen; wäre das nicht der Fall würde ich zum billigsten Gehäuse greifen, in das die Hardware reinpasst und wenn am Ende ein 3000€ PC mit 50€ Gehäuse herauskommt dann ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm

-> ich würde kein teures Gehäuse empfehlen, das ist reine Geschmackssache, wenn der TE hier keine noch nicht geäußerten Spezialanforderungen hat...

Desweiteren kann man ein Gehäuse ja im Vergleich zu anderen Komponenten sehr einfach den persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen


----------



## AuroraALX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Meine fresse wie ihr immer erzählt das mache alles kein Sinn...hat doch top Sachen rausgesucht...nur weil nicht jeder aufs Geld guckt...heißt es doch nicht gleich das es überflüssig ist...den 980X z.B hat Lebenslange garantie...und alles also was solls verdammt.




Klar ist es sein Geld!

Aber jeder darf seine Meinung sagen und meine ist es:

Er soll ein vernünftiges Gehäuse holen und an manchen Ecken hat er ein wenig übertrieben, aber wenn er so viel Kohle hat...Mir solls recht sein.

Warum holst du dir nicht gleich einen macPro mit 12 kernen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Achso weil nen MacPro ja auch Dx11 kann und alle Spiele unterstützt werden etc...wasn das fürn Vorschlag...


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Achso weil nen MacPro ja auch Dx11 kann und alle Spiele unterstützt werden etc...wasn das fürn Vorschlag...



Du kannst auf einem MacPro jedes Spiel spielen. Da unter anderem auch Windows nativ darauf läuft.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2011)

Aber bis auf die beiden riesigen Alublöcke und das Appledesign, ist das doch alles normale Hardware. Für ne Workstation brauch man kein Obst.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



> Warum holst du dir nicht gleich einen macPro mit 12 kernen?


 
Weil:
-der noch lange nicht ins Budged passt
-aktuell soweit ich weiß überhaupt nur ein einziges Spiel von mehr als 6 Kernen profitiert
-Crap OS sich sowieso nicht wirklich zum Spielen eignet; wieso also ein Mac?
-für den MacPro sind aktuell maximal eine HD 5870 oder eine Quadro 4000 (effektiv in Spielen wesentlich langsamer als eine GTX465) verfügbar, zudem kann man ihn praktisch nicht übertakten; damit ist er von der grundsätzlichen, effektiven Spieleleistung her insgesamt sicher wesentlich langsamer als eine i7 2600k + GTX580 Kombi, bei letzterer hat man dann auch noch OC Reserven

-> aus Sicht eines Spielers ist das einzig gute am MacPro sein Gehäuse...


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Also beim Gehäuse wäre mir bei dem Budget vor allem wichtig das es Front USB 3 anschlüsse hätte. Darauf würde ich wert legen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Front USB 3.0 kann man auch für < 20€ nachrüsten, wenn man es braucht; wenn man keinen USB 3.0 Stick hat ist es sowieso (mittelfristig) sinnlos, alles andere kann man genauso gut hinten anstecken; erst mögliche zukünftige USB 3.0 Kameras oder Handys könnten hier weiteren Bedarf schaffen


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Also ich hätte keine Lust meinen teuren USB 3 stick immer hinten anstecken zu müssen...wenn ich weiß das es auch anders geht.
Und nachrsüten schön und gut, nimmt aber auch nen Slot weg


----------



## AuroraALX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber bis auf die beiden riesigen Alublöcke und das Appledesign, ist das doch alles normale Hardware. Für ne Workstation brauch man kein Obst.


Ich dachte es gng ums Geld rausschmeißen?

Ist doch egal....

Warum weiter dikutieren?

Sein angebot ist verschwenderisch aber leistungsstark!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also ich hätte keine Lust meinen teuren USB 3 stick immer hinten anstecken zu müssen...wenn ich weiß das es auch anders geht.
> Und nachrsüten schön und gut, nimmt aber auch nen Slot weg



Verlängerungskabel FTW.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Ich hab' mich nur bis Seite 3 durchgekämpft, dann ging die Diskussion nach dem Sinn des Budgets etwas an mir vorbei. Lyncht mich, falls es schon wer erwähnt hat:

Die Festplatte brauchst du nicht mit einem Extra-Kühler ausstatten, die fühlt sich nach Langzeitstudien (Ausfallraten bei Google-Severn) bei ca. 40 Grad am wohlsten - im direkten Luftstrom ist's immer kühler.
Und eine SSD zu kühlen...ist sinnfrei. Die wird grad' mal handwarm .


----------



## Wenzman (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Geh weg mit Apple


----------



## fischyyy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Aufgrund Krankheit kann Ich leider erst jetzt antworten. Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die hier geschrieben haben und weiss es wirklich sehr zu schätzen. Danke für die ganze Mühe und die Zeit, die Ihr hier aufgeopfert habt. Ich habe mir nochmal alles zu Herzen genommen. Hier mal das gröbste was Ich verändert habe an meinem System:

i7 2600k, P8P67, 8gb ddr3 ram, 2xgtx580

Der Rest ist eig so geblieben außer die ganzen Kühler, da hab Ich mir nur den CPU Kühler noch bestellt. Beim Netztzeil hab Ich, weil mich jemand hier drauf hingewiesen hat das p9 850 Watt Netzteil genommen und nicht mehr das P8.

Danke nochmal für alles


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Hast du das Teil jetzt schon?


----------



## fischyyy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Nein aber schon Teile bestellt z.B. Board ; CPU ; BLU-Ray Brenner ; Netzteil ; Lüfter ; Festplatte

Nur weiss Ich noch nicht welche Version der GTX580 Ich mir kaufen soll...also welche laut Benchmark am meisten bringt. Ich finde kein Testergebnis. Ich denke mal in spätestens 2 Wochen sollte Ich alles haben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Ich würde eine Twin Frozr nehmen, wenn ich zu einer GTX 580 greifen würde, eine sollte aber ausreichen
MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Hast du dir mal überlegt nur eine zu kaufen oder gar nur eine GTX 570?:
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Bei dem Budget und den Komponenten -> Wakü!!!
Kann man auch so kaufen, dass man das Meiste wiederverwenden kann.


----------



## fischyyy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Ja, eine GTX570 kommt aber auf keinen Fall in Frage. Mein Kollege hat die leaked Version von Crysis2 und lässt diese auf einem X6, 4GB 1600 DDR3, GTX 480 laufen und bekommt gradmal ~26fps

Ich habe in einem Test gelesen das man die GTX580 im SLI rund 90% Mehrleistung bringen soll. Warum würdest du zu einer Twin Frozr greifen? Ich bin nämlich am überlegen eine Zotac AMP!, Twin Frozr oder Phantom(3GB) zu holen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Die Twin Frozr soll laut Tests leise sein, die AMP! ist es aber auch!
Bei zweien tritt halt das Microruckeln auf, was eine "gefühlte" niedrigere FPS Zahl zur Folge hat!
Was man auch machen kann ist eine Evga zu kaufen und dort einen neuen Kühler draufzumontiern


----------



## fischyyy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Warum keine mit 3GB Vram?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Weil die nicht mehr Leistung als mit 1,5 GBbringen


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

3GB können schon sinnvoll sein, aber nur in Ausnahmefällen:

Texturmods, Downsampling und SLI...am besten alles auf einmal


----------



## fischyyy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Also lieber 2xMSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II oder 2x Phantom (3gb)


----------



## Wenzman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



fischyyy schrieb:


> Ja, eine GTX570 kommt aber auf keinen Fall in Frage. Mein Kollege hat die leaked Version von Crysis2 und lässt diese auf einem X6, 4GB 1600 DDR3, GTX 480 laufen und bekommt gradmal ~26fps


Abgesehen davon, dass sich dein Freund schähmen sollte, kann das auch an der geleakten Version liegen. 

Crytek hat schon bestätigt, das man mit aktueller Hardware, Crysis mit maximalen Einstellungenn in höheren 2-stelligem FPS bereich spielen kann.


----------



## fischyyy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Nvidia Geforce GTX 570 für 350 Euro im Test: Grafikqualität mit Leistung über GTX-480-Niveau - fermi, geforce - Seite 7

Ich würde schon gerne meine 60FPS bei Crysis haben(1920x1080)

Ab 45FPS wird ein Spiel erst komplett Flüssig spielbar.


----------



## Superwip (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



> Crytek hat schon bestätigt, das man mit aktueller Hardware, Crysis mit maximalen Einstellungenn in höheren 2-stelligem FPS bereich spielen kann.


 
Wo? Und was ist "aktuelle Hardware"? Ein GTX 580 SLI ist auch aktuell...

Allgemein würde ich die geleakte Crysis 2 Version nicht als Referenz hernehmen denn sie ist:
1) Unfertig- sie wird einerseits sicher noch optimiert werden, andererseits können noch neue, leistungsfressende Features hinzugefügt werden

2) Es ist nur eine DX9 Version; damit fehlt (zumindestens) das DX11 Hardwarekillerfeature Tesselation...


----------



## Wenzman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wo? Und was ist "aktuelle Hardware"? Ein GTX 580 SLI ist auch aktuell...


War vor ein paar Tagen bei Gamestar und PCGH in den News, einfach mal suchen. 

Aktuelle Hardware wird wohl gtx 480 aufwärts sein, wenn du genauere Daten möchtest würde ich mal bei Crytek anrufen, ich bin nicht die Auskunft.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2011)

Da ist wohl abwarten angesagt. Aktuelle Hardware könnte wirklich alles sein. So z.B. ein evga sr2 mit den zwei besten Xeons, triple sli aus 580 Phantom, ein raid 0 aus 4 ocz revo drives und 48Gb ddr3 2200.
Ich denke aber, eher nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wo? Und was ist "aktuelle Hardware"? Ein GTX 580 SLI ist auch aktuell...



Aktuelle Hardware bedeutet für mich, Hardware, die man *jetzt *kaufen kann.
Aber eine 5770 kann man auch kaufen, ebenso ein Athlon X2, kann man damit Crysis 2 spielen?
Wohl ja, fragt sich nur wie.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

@ Quante: Ist das hier für dich noch aktuell?
CPUs/Intel Sockel 478 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Jop, schließlich kannst du sie jetzt noch kaufen. 
Aber ohne Grafikkarte nützt er dir ja nichts.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Lässt sich einrichten, sogar onboard
ASRock P4I945GC, i945GC (dual PC2-5300U DDR2) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

Langt dann, günstiger Crysis 2 Spiele Rechner.  
Wird dann aber nicht DX11 sein.


----------



## Pixelplanet (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



fischyyy schrieb:


> 1. Ich würde aber JEDES GAME, auch die, die in einem oder zwei Jahren noch rauskommen auf maximaler Stufe spielen können..



dann hast du wesentlich mehr davon dir jetzt einen Rechner für 1400€ zu holen und in 2 jahren nochmal...


jetzt einen Rechner für soviel geld zu kaufen hat einfach keinen sinn


----------



## danomat (19. Februar 2011)

Absolut richtig. 
Hast du Schonmal versucht ds zu betreiben? Abgesehen von deiner jetztigen Hardware?
Und jeder redet von crysis und Metro. Ich zock zb Metro auf 1900x1200 alles ingame max wunderbar flüssig. Aber das spielt man einmal bzw 2 mal durch und dann verstaubt es in der Ecke. Oder geilen sich hier Leute auf, die alle 2 Tage crysis mit ds durchspielen?
Die Spiele. Die täglich stundenlang gespielt werden, sind meist mmorpgs und Shooter. Wobei die mmorpgs auch auf durchschnittlichen sys auf max laufen und bei shootern durch grafikdez sämtliche fps rausgeholt werden wollen. 

Und wenn in 2 Jahren wieder so ein übergame alla crysis rauskommt gut auch jeder nochso teure pc von heute in die Knie 


Naja. Nun hast ja bestellt

Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## Norisk699 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*

TU ES NICHT


glaub den Vorrednern. mit 1000 - 1400 Euro kriegst du normalerweise locker ein  absolut hochwertiges system, welches dir noch 2 Jahre reichen sollte.

Und in 3 Jahren oder so kommt dann eh die Playstation 4 raus und dann gibts wohl wieder einen systemanforderungen-/technoligiesprung.

Bis dahin lohnt sich so ein system wohl eher nicht. Schade ums schöne Geld.

So ein Ding würd ich nicht mal wegen meinem EGO kaufen (obwohl es scho ne geile kiste wär...)


----------



## Rabi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



fischyyy schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce GTX 570 für 350 Euro im Test: Grafikqualität mit Leistung über GTX-480-Niveau - fermi, geforce - Seite 7
> 
> Ich würde schon gerne meine 60FPS bei Crysis haben(1920x1080)
> 
> Ab 45FPS wird ein Spiel erst komplett Flüssig spielbar.


Das sind Benchmarks, nicht das normale Spielerlebnis. Wäre ja auch traurig, wenn ein über 2 Jahre altes Spiel aktuelle High-End Hardware noch so in die Knie zwingen könnte, dass es bei hohen Einstellungen nicht flüssig läuft. 

Ansonsten:


			
				danomat schrieb:
			
		

> Und jeder redet von crysis und Metro. Ich zock zb Metro auf 1900x1200  alles ingame max wunderbar flüssig. Aber das spielt man einmal bzw 2 mal  durch und dann verstaubt es in der Ecke. Oder geilen sich hier Leute  auf, die alle 2 Tage crysis mit ds durchspielen?
> Die Spiele. Die täglich stundenlang gespielt werden, sind meist mmorpgs  und Shooter. Wobei die mmorpgs auch auf durchschnittlichen sys auf max  laufen und bei shootern durch grafikdez sämtliche fps rausgeholt werden  wollen.


Absolutes /sign. Ich weiß auch nicht was die Leute hier immer mit Crysis und Metro wollen. Das sind auch nur 2 Spiele von 1000 und zu denen, die teilweise hunderte Stunden gezockt werden, gehören die eigentlich nicht. 
Klar, wenn morgen (hoffentlich) mein neuer Rechner dann ma läuft, werde ich auch schauen wie hoch die FPS bei Crysis sind und mir ggf. einen abfreuen, aber dann gehe ich zurück zu Call of Duty 4, Oblivion, Mass Effect und co und freue mich über das gute Gameplay mit schöner, aber halt nicht brillianter Grafik. Darauf sollte es letztendlich auch ankommen, nicht auf Punkte in Benchmarks oder Gedöns der Art.


----------



## chris-gz (19. Februar 2011)

Ich rate dir auch wenns vieleicht schon zu spät ist deine Vorstellungen etwas zurückzuschrauben. Wenn du unbedingt an deinem 42 Zöller zocken willst kauf dir ne Ps 3 und gib noch 1500 für deinen Rechner aus. 

Ich sag es mal so...... Das schlimme find ich, ist nicht das du von den 2800 € ca 1000 davon für nur paar % mehr Leistung ausgibst sondern viel mehr das in 3 Monaten oder so dann Leute siehst die   dann 1800 ausgeben und mehr Leistung wie du haben. 

Damit will ich sagen das wenn du schon über 2k ausgeben möchtest dann würd ich mir lieber nen 1000der auf die Seite legen um aufzurüsten. Wer weis vieleicht kotzt es dich sonst in paar Monaten an weil dir dann das Geld dazu fehlt.

Aber is deine Enscheidung. Denk drüber nach. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## Wenzman (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: HighEnd Rechner bis ca. 2800€*



chris-gz schrieb:


> in 3 Monaten oder so dann Leute siehst die   dann 1800 ausgeben und mehr Leistung wie du haben.



Ist auch so. 

Deswegen Unsinn. 

Aber von mir aus.....
Ich geb lieber jetzt 1600€ aus, mit gleicher Leistung(stecken auch gtx 580 3gb und i7-2600k drin, nur das ist fps ausschlaggebend) und dann in 2 Jahren nochmal das selbe und habe dann doppelt-dreifach soviel leistung wie er mit dem Pc
.


----------

